# Eye contact and the human-dog bond: "The look"



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been reading (and hearing) about this lately -- how there may be physiological changes in us when making eye contact with our dogs (and vice versa), all a part of the big scheme for us to partner with dogs for both species' well-being. Well, by accident, I finally got "that look" with my camera with my Layla -- that look that makes me melt!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Makes me melt too, how pretty she is.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh what a sweet face- I'd give her anything she wanted. She sure can give the look


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Very sweet.......


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE THE LOOK :wub: dogs do it so well too


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I LOVE THE LOOK :wub: dogs do it so well too


LOL, well he/she? is looking all the way through your eyes and out the back of your head!!! That's pretty intense!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes Bella is pretty intinse sometimes. She's my baby and knows that look will get her almost anything she wants. They invinted the look so they and control us and get what they want :rofl:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

hard to resist those dam puppy eye!!!!lol :wub:


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

*The eyes have it*

Sneaky eyes...


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Then there is the guilt-emitting hormone which I SWEAR they have!


----------

